# Food Safety News - 05/25/2022 Infant formula crisis is target of today’s Oversight and Investigations hearing



## daveomak.fs (May 25, 2022)

Infant formula crisis is target of today’s Oversight and Investigations hearing​By Dan Flynn on May 25, 2022 12:05 am
The Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations of the powerful House Committee on Energy and Commerce today holds its much-anticipated hearing on “Formula Safety and Supply: Protecting the Health of America’s Babies.” It will be live-streamed from the Rayburn House Office Building via Cisco WebEx online video conferencing, beginning at 11 a.m. EDT.   The Oversight... Continue Reading


Ukraine raises food safety and fraud concerns at Codex meeting​By Joe Whitworth on May 25, 2022 12:03 am
Ukraine has warned that Russia’s invasion of the country threatens food safety and it is also worried about food fraud. Comments were made at the FAO/WHO Regional Coordinating Committee for Europe meeting, held this past week. Europe is the biggest Codex region with 52 countries ranging from Albania to Uzbekistan. Russia’s Federal Service for Surveillance on... Continue Reading


Large Salmonella outbreak dominates Finnish figures​By News Desk on May 25, 2022 12:01 am
A Salmonella outbreak affected more than 700 people in Finland in 2021, according to new information from the Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto). The implicated food was a salad with iceberg lettuce, cucumber and peas served in several kindergartens. It was previously known that almost 450 people, mostly children, had been ill. Officials in the city... Continue Reading


“Fresh Seasons Power Packs” with Jif peanut butter recalled over salmonella concerns​By News Desk on May 24, 2022 07:10 pm
Taher Inc. of Plymouth, MN, is recalling its 6.3 ounce packages of “Fresh Seasons Power Packs” because they contain Jif Peanut Butter and are potentially contaminated with Salmonella. This recall comes after J. M. Smucker Co.’s recall of dozens of Jif peanut butter products because of a new outbreak of infections from Salmonella Senftenberg. That... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: Please, Roanoke restaurants, whether it is for moral or business reasons, offer hepatitis A vaccinations to your employees.  Here is an offer you can’t refuse.​By Bill Marler on May 24, 2022 05:42 pm
– OPINION – In January of this year the owners of Roanoke’s Famous Anthony’s restaurant filed for bankruptcy for two of their restaurant locations after a hepatitis A outbreak originating from one of their food service workers killed four people, hospitalized 36, sickened 52, with one requiring a liver transplant, and on facing a liver... Continue Reading


Cargill recalls products containing peanut butter​By News Desk on May 24, 2022 11:42 am
Cargill is recalling select lots of Milk and Dark Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Ritz® Crackers, Peanut Butter Meltaways, Peanut Butter Eggs and Fudge sold through the Wilbur Chocolate Retail Store in Lititz, Pennsylvania and online at Wilburbuds.com.  The products contain Jif peanut butter that was recalled by the J.M. Smucker Co. on May 20, 2022.... Continue Reading


GetGo brand apples with peanut butter dip recalled as Jif peanut butter recall affect products downstream​By News Desk on May 24, 2022 10:54 am
Giant Eagle is recalling GetGo brand Apples with Peanut Butter Dip sold in GetGo stations across Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virginia and Indiana because of potential salmonella contamination. This recall comes after J. M. Smucker Co.’s recall of dozens of Jif peanut butter products because of a new outbreak of infections from Salmonella Senftenberg. The full... Continue Reading


Seven sick with Salmonella after eating at New Hampshire restaurant​By News Desk on May 24, 2022 10:13 am
The New Hampshire Department of Health and Human Services, Division of Public Health Services (DPHS), in collaboration with the City of Manchester Department of Health, is investigating an outbreak of Salmonella infections linked to Buba Noodle Bar, a Machester, NH, restaurant. As of May 22, 2022, seven people with Salmonella Enteriditis infections have been identified... Continue Reading


----------

